# Adobe fixt Schwachstelle in Photoshop Elements



## Newsfeed (11 November 2009)

Adobe hat einen Workaround zum Beheben einer Schwachstelle in Photoshop Elements 8.0 und 7.0 veröffentlicht, mit der eingeschränkte Anwender an System-Rechte gelangen können.

Weiterlesen...


----------

